
It May Not Feel Like Anything to Be an Alien - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/80/aliens/it-may-not-feel-like-anything-to-be-an-alien
======
milsorgen
This is why I like older scifi...

I just reread: [https://www.amazon.com/Far-Futures-Gregory-
Benford/dp/031286...](https://www.amazon.com/Far-Futures-Gregory-
Benford/dp/0312863799)

And I'll be damned if I didn't love the optimism and the idea that humanity
could be taken, in some form, into the distant reaches.

